# My new drains/dang tilers



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Restrooms kept backing up. The last two pics is after running the K1500 four times. Ended up replacing half my drains under both restrooms


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

He'll no. I'd be charging them. And we'd be goin to have a little talk while I hold my pipe wrench. That's bs. I know a guy who knows a guy who can take care of those dam tile guys. Lol


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks. I was pissed because the whole tile tile guy is over my shoulder I didn't do that. I billed about 1200.00 extra for running the machine and the drains I replaced. but I cannt even collect on my main contract. I may call ya for your friends friend:hammer:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Idk. It be hard for me not to drop my wrench on his tile(crack). I didn't do that !!!! But as a plumber once told me. Ur at the mercy of the Crete guys and tile guys. U piss them off bad and then a hols will fill a pipe solid with mix and ul never know till trim out!! U better play nice!!!! I was cussing a Crete guy when I was a app and he my j man jumped my as. And told me that!! It took one sec to sink in and I changed my vibe. Now I cuss them behind ther back. Lol


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

lol it sucks but I hear ya. he had wet tile I so wanted to walk on


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Time for a jetter.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Time for a jetter.


And a new tile setter.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Once did a brand new flagship Weiss supermarket and the tile guys dumped buckets of their grout into the grease line from the butcher's kitchen. It wasn't until the grand opening that it was discovered. All the main execs were there and the owner of the general contractor company was there as well as myself.

I'm glad I had my camera on my truck because the prick GC owner was trying to throw me under the bus for this. I explained I had a signed test report and all work was signed off on by HIS superintended. Camera revealed a complete wall of grout/concrete 100% blockage on the 4" grease line.

Store had to be shut down and brand new hardwood flooring busted up. The line was 6' below slab lol. I told the GC that we'd be glad to help him on time and material and he agreed. I didn't feel like busting floors all night and making repairs, so I called a labor temp company and paid them double time money to work at night to fix 10' of pipe. Total cost for the tile guys fook up was $10k just for my work.

What I learned is, when I finish a main line rough in, I always make a recording of the lines and provide a CD copy with my test report to the super and he signs before its covered up. Been burned too many times by Mr. Jose Tileman.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Relic said:


> Once did a brand new flagship Weiss supermarket and the tile guys dumped buckets of their grout into the grease line from the butcher's kitchen. It wasn't until the grand opening that it was discovered. All the main execs were there and the owner of the general contractor company was there as well as myself.
> 
> I'm glad I had my camera on my truck because the prick GC owner was trying to throw me under the bus for this. I explained I had a signed test report and all worked was signed off on by HIS superintended. Camera revealed a complete wall of grout/concrete 100% blockage on the 4" grease line.
> 
> ...



That is a very good idea :yes:


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

saw this once a brand new store about 3weeks open plumbing done by fly by night plumbers the grease trap was backing up thru the cover and the sinks going to it didn't drain open gt and found that they never hookd up the outlet it just went in the ground had to tell the store gm that need to break open new concrete floor . He was quite upset and was going to get the builder to fix under warranty just shows why it's always good to test and double check your work.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Relic said:


> *What I learned is, when I finish a main line rough in, I always make a recording of the lines and provide a CD copy with my test report to the super and he signs before its covered up.* Been burned too many times by Mr. Jose Tileman.


 
Yes, a VERY good idea. I wanted to make sure nobody missed this because it could save you tens of thousands of dollars when things go pear shaped.






Paul


----------

